# Newly discovered DPF delete tuning source



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I do not have a diesel so I have not used them, but I would be very hesitant about sending my BCM to anyone. They could dork it up, you reinstall it and they just blame your installation skills.

Just sayin'

Not knowin'


----------

